# Perlico Broadband & Phone Package



## Wing&Prayer (9 Sep 2008)

Hi All,

Have had a contract with Perlico for 'broadband and land line' for over a year now and can honestly say that the land line has not worked properly since. We have changed phones, had perlico (eircom technician) out four times and are just short of cancelling our package with them.

Does anyone else have this issue? Are there issues with the BB and phone sharing the same line?? Incidently we operate eircom phonewatch in the house too, but this should not affect continious performance.

Does anyone have any recommendations for BB other than phoneline, ie through a dish?

Thanks in advance, W&P


----------



## AlastairSC (10 Sep 2008)

We have the same contract with Perlico. Apart from indifferent customer service the stuff works most of the time. The only issue I know of with BB and phone is you must have a BB filter on the line to screen out the BB so your phone calls don't have a background chatter. We just put one where the line comes into the house and connect internal lines after this point, avoiding the need to put a filter in each phone socket. 

Others will know more about Phonewatch but it's more likely that your problems are connected with this. How is your phone line when PW is disconnected temporarily? Any when your modem is disconnected? Add them back one at a time and compare.....

I checked into BB without a phone using one of the comparison websites and ASDL works out best for me. Perlico came out cheapest, then Eircom but it depends on your usage. Next best would be one of those "broadband in a box" packages - if we were within line-of-sight of the transmitter. (Rural area and we're not). Satellite is expensive and the upload latency (delay on your mouse clicks being sent up) can make it frustrating.


----------



## Wing&Prayer (10 Sep 2008)

Many thanks, will check out the BB filter. Chatter / interferance seems to be the main issue, so much so calls are incoherant when BB is on.


----------



## brendanyumo (10 Sep 2008)

Wasn't there loads of negative publicity about Perlico on Joe Duffy's Liveline show last year.Be very reluctant to do business with them after that.


----------



## AlastairSC (13 Sep 2008)

Judging from your reply it sounds like a BB filter might solve the problem. 

The filter is a little dongle with a phone jack on one end and the little box with (generally) two sockets on the other - one for the phone and the other for the router. If you just plug your router into one then you'll have to fit filters on the other extension phones too, ignoring the ASDL socket and just plugging your phone through on the phone socket side. As I say, we got around this by just using one at point-of-entry and connecting our other phones into the cleaned-up line as they're kinda pricey (about €20 a pop. Argos, or electrical shops have them.

Maybe Perlico weren't to blame this time! (Though usually they supply a couple of filters with their router - we got two)


----------

